
Stop telling your engineers what to do - tylerwince
https://productsolving.substack.com/p/problem-space-solution-space
======
gamell
"As a product manager, your job is to live in the problem space. You should
spend nearly all of your time focusing on your target customer, what needs
they have, and what value you are going to provide to them. Nobody else in
your organization is set up to spend time in the problem space like you are."

Couldn't agree more. I would add it's the PM's responsibility to bridge the
gap between the Solution and Problem spaces, especially when compromises need
to be made at implementation time.

~~~
tylerwince
Author here.

I would agree with you. Being able to understand what activities go on
downstream (solution space) of your work makes you even more effective. Glad
you enjoyed the article.

